# Cat not eating much in the heat



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Just a quickie - poor Sandy has not been eating very much today or yesterday. He usually gets through 2 85g pouches - 1 in the morning, 1 in the afternoon - plus a little kibble, but yesterday he only had a few bites of his meal in the morning, finished it off in the afternoon and then had another half pouch later in the evening. No kibble. 

So far today he's again had just a few bites of his pouch and no kibble. I've replenished all his water (he has a water fountain) and tried two different flavours of wet food and he's just not that interested. I'm not leaving his food out as it's too hot so if he's not touching it, it's going straight in the fridge. 

He's otherwise well in himself, although he's not very keen on the heat (he has quite a thick coat) and he does seem to be eating more once it cools down in the evening, so I just wanted to ask whether this is normal behaviour in the heat and is there anything else I should be doing for him?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes it's normal. My boy stops eating when it's hot. He will usually eat in the middle of the night when it's like this. I put his food in a automatic feeder with ice blocks under it to have later and add extra fluid to help with any dehydration.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks kittih! He's still disdaining the salmon that's been in the fridge most of the day, but scarfed down kangaroo from a fresh pouch just now. Finicky kitty-cat that he is! I've also been adding a bit of extra water to his meals which he's lapped up at least (even when he hasn't actually eaten much).


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

sandy-cat said:


> Thanks kittih! He's still disdaining the salmon that's been in the fridge most of the day, but scarfed down kangaroo from a fresh pouch just now. Finicky kitty-cat that he is! I've also been adding a bit of extra water to his meals which he's lapped up at least (even when he hasn't actually eaten much).


If he's anything like my boy when the weather cools he will become ravenous. I think it's just their way of conserving energy. My boy has a black coat (and is hyperthyroid) so any heat and he flakes out. He's waking up a little now the sun is setting.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Whereas Sandy has fallen asleep in a cool corner! But he's had a good feed at least and he was quite active a couple of hours ago chasing butterflies (from one end of the garden to the other) so he deserves it!


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

Cody definitely eats less when it is hot, particularly at the height of the summer. Last Summer I made him 'ice lollies' from freezing pumpkin in ice cube trays! he really enjoyed them


----------

